# closet grow



## kebnekajse (Feb 27, 2009)

i have a new place to grow!

it's a 60x60x190cm closet with a 250w hps. ventilation is a 160m3/h inline fan with carbon filter as exhaust and a pc-fan attached to the reflector, cooling the bulb and creating airflow. i can lower the speed on the inline fan during night untill it becomes almost quite without temps rising to more than 29c. normaly it's about 27c, but i can make it go down to 25. lights off temps are 19-20c.

so, what am i growing? i got 2 pure power plant that i grow from seed. it's the one to the left in the back and the one to the right in the middle row. they are femed, so it should be girls. the bigger one is in coco and has vegged 33 days. the small one is in soil mixed with perlite and is 14 days old.

i also got 3 sisters to the girl i have in flower in my speaker. they looked bad when i got them a week ago, but got better in a couple of days. til i 
gave them a slight nutburn. but that's ok too now. they are all in coco.

the last plant is a strawberry kush, in the back to the right. don't know much about it, any info would be great. it's in coco aswell. its 33 days old.

this is first day of 12/12.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Looking very nice ,pulling up my stool 4 this mind if i :watchplant:*


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks and welcome!


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 4, 2009)

so far, i love coco. it's growing well. a bit pale the first week or so, but after that everything has been a smooth ride. cab still funcions well. i spend a fair amount of cash on it, so i'm glad it does. 

on with the pics:

1- this is it, except for...

2- this one. a pure power plant clone i got from a friend. she's in coco, fed 1/4 strenght canna coco a+b.  it's in my grow speaker. the the one i allready had in flower in there started to smell to much for my poorly assembled carbon filters, so she got in my closet with proper filter. it works! but it's only bout a week left for her until she's beheaded. 

3+4 pure power plant grown from seed in soil. i trimmed all lower shoots. not been given nutes yet, will next watering. i have canna terra flores. 

5+6 ppp grown fromm seed in coco. cut lower shoots onthis one too. 3/4 strength nutes. like her a lot, but...

7+8- ...i really love this lady. strawberry kush. i would like her to grow untrained, but i must get a bigger light if i wanna do that. someone must have grown her and know something about her. got 6 cuttings of her, i hope they root.

9- two ppp clones. i have not done anything to them. i think i will leave one untouched to compare. one of them is in te biggest pot of the lot, which is a bit annoying.


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 11, 2009)

nothing much to report really. everything is fine. still love coco except it is quite messy. i'm trying to have a bit less runoff, it has been about 40% which is too much and a waste of nutes. but it is hard, at a certain point it just starts to come out a lot of water.

oh, and they have started to smell a bit when i open the door. but nothing when it is closed. looks as my investment in prober ventilation paid off.

got a few pics:

1- this is all of them. filling out my cab nice! i'm thinking about throwing away one depending on how  much more they will grow. but i think they will stop any time soon cause of the small pot sizes. the biggest plants are in 3,5l pots, one clone in 6l pot, 2 in about 2l pots, haven't measured.

2- topped ppp. looks nice. curious how it will yield compared to the one i'm smoking right now. but it looks the same.

3- strawberry kush. i love how this one looks. it's sativa dominant, wouldn't you say? hope the kush in it shortens flower time. 

4- my 3 clones. they too look fine.

questions and comments are welcome.


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 28, 2009)

time to do an update!

this is my strawberry kush at day 20. looking good!


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 28, 2009)

first pic is all 6 plants. hard to tell them apart, but clones are in fromt and the ones grown from seed in the back. 

the two following pics is the sk. my lst is not that good on this one, the main top has stretched a bit more than i would like to. i used ducttape instead of tying the ropes to the pot, but the tape did not stick for more than half a day. not a big problem.


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 28, 2009)

this is one of my ppp clones at 30 days of 12/12. they all look the same more or less, despite being in pots from 1,5l to 6l. a bit strange.


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 28, 2009)

these pics were taken just now. 

first one shows all of them. 

second and third pic is a ppp grown from seed in soil. she is given full strength canna terra flores about once a week. i think this is a crappy pheno, not very big buds on her compared to the others. it can't be all about growing medium. i'm thinking about giving her to a friend so the rest get a little more light, but i have not decided yet.but she looks nice!

pics 4-6 is another ppp grown from seed ic coco. it's the topped one. i think i hit jackpot with this pheno. really nice buds! to bad mycuttings don't root. i have had them in rockwool for 4+ weeks now. they are not really dead, but no roots are showing. but i will keep them until they do or they die.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2009)

:ciao:  Looking Great my friend..I have a question..whats the wood chips on top of coco?  and whats it for?..Be sure to rinse your coco real good b4 use..I soak Mine for a few days  then strain...then soak again for  a few more and strain..just my thoughts on it..and 4+ weeks for roots on clones..is not right..Make yourself a small bubble clone..depending on how many clones you want to do at a time?  what does the cutting look like at the stem end?  can you pull the cuttting from the rock wool easy?  if so whats it look like?  are there white Bumps all over?  pics of these would help...Kepp doing what your doing They are loveing it..:bolt::bong:


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 28, 2009)

hi 4u2s!

the woodchips are the coco. very big chunks of them. it is atamis bricks. don't know if they have a finer one too, guess that would hold a bit more water, but watering once a day is still enough. i think the clones could manage going w/o water for a day and not being too sad.

and yes, i rinced the coco well before using it. 

i kinda know what the problem is with my cloning techniques. i have none lol!
they have been too cold and i have not kept the rockwool wet enough. also they are in a pretty dark place. the roots you can see starting to come out has done so in the last 6 days i would say. that's when i started too water the rockwool every once in a while instead of just spraying them. but i'm a bit surprised that it still looks healthy.

i got one sk clone to root though! and i still have 4 that has not died yet. same for tem, 4+ weeks in rw. but they do not look as good, they started eating of themselves. but the roots are a bit bigger and two are stuck in the rw.

but i gotta get this cloning thing going. would like to do a sog with the sk. do not have room for a bubblecloner, but i could do a proper, small cab with enough heat, light and moisture. that would do the trick i think since i aaaaaaalmost got it...


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 28, 2009)

...and results are good! figured out the white balance, and pics with flash are a lot better. two pics of a ppp-clone turned out great, so i had to post them. i think it's the same plant that  i did a budshot of a few posts back, but i'm not sure. looking good anyway.

hmm, i must be really bored since i have made like 6 updates with pics today. now i'm of to drink beer and celabrate a friends 32 birthday!


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 1, 2009)

took some pics that turned out good. first one is one of my ppp clones, the one in a 1L pot (ok, might be a bit bigger). next pic is a ppp clone grown in a 2L pot. third is a sk top with a ppp clone in the front, out of focus.

take care


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 6, 2009)

my girls are fattening up real good! no problems, everything isrunning smooth. i still love coco! but i'm happy i got one plant in soil, cause i like the mess!

this will be divided into two posts, since i got lots of pics. here we go:

1-this is all of them

2-my three ppp clones to the left,ppp from seed in soil to the right. looking very different imo. 

3- biggest ppp-clone top

4-another ppp-clone top. allthough they are clones from the same mother, they look a bit different from each other. the biggest is in a 1 litre pot, the smaller one in a 6l pot. strange! they got the same amount of light and nutes etc. can't figure out why more spacefor roots does not end up in bigger buds...

5- closeup of biggest ppp-clonetop.quite frosty.

6- smaller ppp-clone top 

7- top of ppp in soil.

8 - my topped ppp 

9- biggest bud on it 

10- closeup of a top from same plant

11- my strawberry kush

12- it's biggest cola


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 6, 2009)

after lst-ing my sk, one of the branches started growing three leafs at each node. then it started switching from 3 to 1, to 4, to 3 etc. and now, in flower, it looks kinda crazy. but only this branch. 

why? i have not damaged it in any way.

pics 1-3 are of the strange branch,the rest is various pics of the plant.

take care!

/kebnekajse


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 8, 2009)

my sk is a hermie. took 4 male flowers from it today. should i continue to check it and take away the balls i see or just cut the whole plant? 

how bad is it? is my entire cop destroyed or is it just less good then it would have been otherwise? i've smoked weed with buds that was excellent so my guess is that it's allright even though i get some seeds...

really wish i could curse here, but a sad smilie will have to do :cry: .


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

What a bummer  on the hermie. I would just remove the hermie from grow area and let it finish up away from the rest of your garden. You sure don't want this one hermie ruining your whole garden. How long does it have to go? and I would still keep removing the nanners.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 8, 2009)

i don´t know how long it will take for it to finish. it's been in flower 6 weeks today, about 3 left is my guesstimation. 

i have no room for it elsewhere, so i will chop it tonight. perhaps it will be smokeable. man, i'm sooooo mad! but with a bit of luck the rest of the girls will be allright. and choping this will give the others more light since my closet is a bit overcrowded anyway. just trying to think positive.

wel, i'll have better luck net time i hope. thanks for stopping by.

/k


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I think that would be best. Hate to see it mess up the whole grow.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm sad to say that i'm pretty sure it made some of the other girls pregnant. i took some preflowers and looked inside them, and something was developing in some of them. but then again i've never done that before, so i don't know what they should look like inside if they are not pollinated. and besides, i have smoked wicked weed with seeds in it, so all is not lost. 

thanks for caring. guess my next post will be a harvest picture!

/k


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

oh :cry:...im so sorry..let me see if i can help...


first that calex is swollen cause filled with THC   not seed...but i would have to see it..and you did the right thing pull it hang it  and smoke it...at 6 weeks im sure there was trich developed..so THC  is present..and ..I would go in flower roomraise Lights  turn off fans.. and mist  all area down with water...focccus on area where hermie was..this will make what ever pollen present unviable..and while plants and walls are drying..inspect ALL  plant  in flower..IMO..when nanners seen...you should only take nanner...not  budd/branch...this is stress late in flower  and will bring about more nanners...we say pull the hermies and males...now again..IMO..a hermie is worst then a male..a hermie can open low and inside a bud  and you dont know till its done its duty...most people i heard say had a hermie and chose to keep with other Ladies..thinking they can pick ...lol..nanners away  was missled..and came back  stateing their whole crop was seeded..well enough of my thaughts..i need my bong now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh....and 


Yes Sir,  I can Boogie too :lama:


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi 4u!

good news is that i'm absolutely sure that it is a hermie due to genes, not stress. so y other girls are girls. and yes, the male flowers were inside the buds, very, very hard to spot. i'm sure there are more.

there are trichs, quite frosty plant.i would say half cloudy half clear. will be decent smoke on a weekday. but i'm still mad as hell. i will try to take a decent pick of what i think is a seed developing so you can see for yourself. 

thanks for cleaning advice.

take care
/k


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 8, 2009)

so, this is my harvest. quite ok i guess. 

i also took a pic of the roots. i'm a bit unsure if this is rootbound or not. how much difference would it make if i had twice the pot size? growth has been good and i had no problems with overfertilization etc. i don't know what else could go wrong when rootbound.

take care

/k


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 8, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> i'm sad to say that i'm pretty sure it made some of the other girls pregnant. i took some preflowers and looked inside them, and something was developing in some of them. but then again i've never done that before, so i don't know what they should look like inside if they are not pollinated. and besides, i have smoked wicked weed with seeds in it, so all is not lost./k



Hey K, sorry to read about the party pooper.. you did a real nice job though. I love that frosty bud pic... looks awesome. I hear ya' on the I'll smoke it anyway though !  Good luck w/ yer harvest!


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 8, 2009)

a plant thats been rootbound will look wilted even though you feed it correctly. usually, i can tell my plants are rootbound when the fan leaves or secondary leaves are not responding to the light. a plant looks soo beautiful when its percky!


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 8, 2009)

J-NUEZES said:
			
		

> a plant thats been rootbound will look wilted even though you feed it correctly. usually, i can tell my plants are rootbound *when the fan leaves or secondary leaves are not responding to the light*. a plant looks soo beautiful when its percky!



what exactly do you mean? the leaves look like they get no light even when they do? does this happen on the whole plant or does it start from bottom, top? i guess mine wasn't rootbound (yet) then, cause i couldn't see what you are describing, except the leaves that in fact got no light.


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 8, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> what exactly do you mean? the leaves look like they get no light even when they do? does this happen on the whole plant or does it start from bottom, top? i guess mine wasn't rootbound (yet) then, cause i couldn't see what you are describing, except the leaves that in fact got no light.



My experience - albeit limited - w/ rootbound plants is that the bottom leaves start to droop first. In a normal situation, flush w/ nutes+water and adequate light, the leaves kinda flare out nice and straight, kinda beckoning the light 

Rootbound plants don't look so robust even when you know you did everything right w/ feeding.

HTH,


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 14, 2009)

my hermie is dry enough to smoke. it's quite ok i guess, better than the soapbar hash that's around where i live. still a bit mad though.

but my other girls are ok. first 4 pics is of my clones. first we got all of them. they are starting to look ripe to me. thrichs are cloudy, starting to go amber. this seems like a good time to start the flush, and so i did. was thinking of cutting one now, to compare different harvest times, but i will let them go a few more days. still gonna hop them at different times though as an experiment. 

a strange thing is how different the top buds are on these plants. the one in the (just over) 1l pot has the biggest one, see pics 1-2. the two others, in 5-6l pot and 2l pot, look the same (pics 4-5 of same plant). they are not as big, not even close. lower buds has packed some weight though. strange, light has been the same, nutes the same etc. only difference are the pots. the smallest one is clay, the other plastic. does clay pots breathe so to speak, creating a healthier root system? i heard the opposite, that clay pots should be avoided since they can build up salt. 

pics 6-7 is my girl from seed in soil. she has really started to look her best! the fattening up process has just started, so i'm expecting her to yield quite a bit. not ripe in any way, she will go 9 weeks i think.

pic 8 is the topped girl, from seed in coco. looks like the same pheno as the one in soil. about as (un)ripe as her aswell. 

that's it i think. take care

/k


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking real nice *kebnekajse* :aok:

More likely just the different pheno's of the cross showing through.
Did you get that hermie out of your room before it spread any pollen?
Hermies are ok to smoke, just that all their energy goes to producing seeds instead of bud and thc.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 15, 2009)

after about 4 days drying and a few in jars, i thought it was time to weigh my sk. she yielded 15g. pretty decent, and smoke is a bit better than i first thought. drying and curing sure increases potency aswell as taste imo. 

the buds shrinked a lot in size and are very airy, still decent after only 43 days of 12/12 i guess. 

take care/k


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 16, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice *kebnekajse* :aok:
> 
> More likely just the different pheno's of the cross showing through.



yes, if i had grown them all from seed, sure. but clones from the same mother should grow the same, shouldn't they? thats why i'm thinking something could be wrong with two of my clones, can't figure out what though.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes clones should look all alike if taken from the same mother. My bad I did not realize they were clones from the same mother.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 17, 2009)

no harm done. take care pc!


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 17, 2009)

intentional this time. it's day 51,  time to chop the smallest of my clones. she's getting amber, not much, but more than an occasional amber thrich when i check ( ok, it's exactly 5.6% amber). 

kind of dissapointed with yield, but i think the quality will be very good. frosty and dense. saved the trim in the freezer. gonna do hash or oil, have not decided yet, when i get the trim from the other plants aswell. perhaps i will improve on my ice-hash making skills. i use a pantyhose as a screen. works fine, but it's pretty hard to determine how much to stretch the hose. last time it was too loose, so i wasted a bit. but what i got was fine indeed.

the first pick is the lowest, least ripe nug. i accidently cut it of while trimming. second is same nug while on the plant. the rest speak for themselves.

take care/k


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 21, 2009)

so close to harvest. patience is a virtue, but it's soooo hard not to cut them.

first pic is the dried buds from my ppp-clone i choped a few days ago. it's 7 grams after a quick dried test nug. 

then comes my topped one.

next up is the one in soil. after that budshot of same girl. and i thought this wasn't going to yield. i was wrong, she's just a slow starter. and i must say i love growing single cola plants. they look so good. 

5-6 is the bigest clone, whole plant+budshot.

last pic is the small clone. i've been thinking that it's because of short vegtime that she yields bad. the clones were a bit stressd when i put them in 12/12. maybe the biggest one was a bit better of and therefore looks better. a week of 18/6 would do the trick for next time i think.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 21, 2009)

I harvested my middle sized ppp-clone. now i got one that went 51 days, one 55 and the last will go 60 I guess. The one i harvested first is nice but not that strong. My room mate likes it a lot since he doesn't wanna get totally wasted. 

This is what she looks like after a good trim:


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 22, 2009)

My last clone started looking wierd. I think it's getting overdone, atleast the top. Checked trichs, and oh my, there were a lot of amber ones at the top. Wish I bought a magnifier that didn't magnify that much, goes between 60 and 100x. Pretty hard to see how far plants have gone when you only see 10 trichs at the time. Also the focus is sensitive. Further down it was cloudy. Guess i could have taken the top only and let the rest go a bit more, but i didn't.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2009)

some strains ripen real fast toward the end. Your buds are looking sweet:aok:

I think you will find a better yield with each grow ya do, I know I do.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, nothing has happened at all the last 5 days or so, and all of a sudden it's done! But as I said, it's not easy telling how ripe it is with my magnifier. Glad I did an extra carefull check today. And I am positive that the two girls I have left need at least one more week. Pistilles are 50/50 white brown. With this strain, pistilles get brown a long time ahead of the trichs. Don't know if this is true for all strains, but i get the impression that pistilles and trichs get brown/amber at the same time with most strains. 

Looks like I'm gonna have a lot of weed for Valborg and 1 May. Big holidays where I'm from.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2009)

I like my scope it is only a 30x easy to see trics. Just that the focus wheel is getting hard to turn

Nothing like having good smoke for the holidays :aok:


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 23, 2009)

This ripening process is confusing me. My other plants, the clones, looked very done judging by the buds while trichs were not. My girl in soil is the opposite. She's got lots of amber, happened in the last few days, but stigmas are mostly white. I will let her go for a while though, have three plants mainly cloudy. The big, topped one has shown her first couple of amber trichs too, so I guess I will start the flush tomorrow.

Got to take a break from growing for a while, not more than a couple of weeks, but I don't like it. Good thing is that it's because I might have a shot at changing my apartment for a much nicer one. But that means there will be trangers in my home, and I really don't wanna take any chances.

Btw, the ppp takes a long time to cure. The SK started to smell nice after just a few days in the jar, but the ppp still smells, well, plant. And a bit of weed of course.

Got a few pics that turned out quite nice. Take care/
k


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrat on the fine harvest. hope the apartment hunt goes well.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's what I got today! Femed Blue Mystic.

Edit: removed some rulebraking.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 24, 2009)

My second ppp-clone is 8 grams, well trimmed and dried. It went in the jar today, guess it will loose another gram while curing.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice pics and I love the Strawberry Kush! I got to get me some of that because it sounds delicious and because I dont have anything Strawberry yet. =)



> in flower in my speaker



BTW - Did I read that correctly? Are you growing herb in a large speaker case? If so that's freakin' awesome dude!


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 26, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Nice pics and I love the Strawberry Kush! I got to get me some of that because it sounds delicious and because I dont have anything Strawberry yet. =)
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Did I read that correctly? Are you growing herb in a large speaker case? If so that's freakin' awesome dude!




Oh yeah, the sk is really good. chopped early but really strong. Smell is also great. Much better tha the ppp i have harvested. Try it, you'll like it.

No, I grew in a *small* speaker case. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36160

It was a lot of fun! I now use the speaker as a veg box. Growing a girl for a friend who is building his first cab right now. Thought it would be nice to bring him a gift!

Take care

/k


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 26, 2009)

I think so! We have gone a long way, me and my girls. But there is still some road ahead.

Everything is fine, excepet some flies. This grow has been without an trouble (ok,i did have a hermie) which has been quite pleasant.

Some pics for you:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

*very nice :aok:*


----------



## skallie (Apr 26, 2009)

nice buds lar
skallie


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 27, 2009)

wow those buds are beautiful! i love it when its about harvest time i'm getting ready to harvest mine tomarrow...i think. what do you think? http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39422&page=3


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 30, 2009)

Chopped my soil lady 15 min ago. I bought a lens that magnifies 10x, and it was much better then my 60x. The overwiev makes it easier to see how far the trichs have gone. 'And there was a fair amount of amber, so down it went. Really happy with the result, think it will be 15-20 grams once dried. 

My last girl will get another few days before she comes down.


----------



## kebnekajse (May 4, 2009)

My last one is not in a hurry at all. Day 67 and starting to get amber, but there is still a few days before she is ready. I will let her go to about 60% amber, if I got the patience that is.

Oh yeah, strange things are happening to my buds! I think that it is a bit of heat stress. Any opinion would be great, cause I'm a bit worried. First pic shows problem.

Take care
/k


----------



## kebnekajse (May 5, 2009)

My last pic of the whole plant was bad, here's a better one.


----------



## skallie (May 5, 2009)

hi kebnekajse looking at your last pics id say those buds have budrot by the photos.

hope im wrong but sure looks like onset of budrot imho

skallie


----------



## kebnekajse (May 6, 2009)

No, I am very sure it is not budrot, it's heatburn. It's dry and starts from outside, the inside is good. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kebnekajse (May 6, 2009)

Hey Skallie, you got me real worried for a whoile. So I cut of the burned parts and checked , but it was all good. No rotten stuff or mold. Phew!


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

nice buds man,
well done!
i had a bit of heat burned leaves on my bugbud too, nothing to worry about though!


----------



## kebnekajse (May 7, 2009)

Chopped my last girl today. Will have to lay low for a while, but will be back this summer together with my blue mystic! I decided to do a scrog. In the meantime I will perfect, or at least improve, my closet. Some smell issues and light leaks that appeared in the last week will be fixed.

Will return with final weight. Take care
/k


----------



## Moto-Man (May 7, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Chopped my last girl today. Will have to lay low for a while, but will be back this summer together with my blue mystic! I decided to do a scrog. In the meantime I will perfect, or at least improve, my closet. Some smell issues and light leaks that appeared in the last week will be fixed.
> 
> Will return with final weight. Take care
> /k



Congrats K, on your fine harvest. I enjoyed your GJ and the pics, of course!
Looking forward to learning your final weight as well... I'm a few weeks out yet, sure is a satisfying lil hobby isn't it?  :hubba:

Cheers,


----------



## kebnekajse (May 10, 2009)

Here's what I got from my 6 plants:

sk=15g

ppp clone1= 6g
2=7g
3=10g

ppp from seed = 13g

topped ppp = 39g

*Total = 90g* or 0,36g/w.

Yeild on this last one was a lot better then I excpected. It feels dry and I put it on the scale several times, but the result stays the same. 39g, does it really look like it? Better weigh it in another couple of days after being in jars.

Will be back in a month or so with my next grow. Take care!
/k


----------



## kebnekajse (May 15, 2009)

She went down to 34g. Still pleased though.


----------

